# Markham



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

Anyone any experience with markham, Ontario? Any pros or cons? Expensive? 

Any information would be great. 

Thank you


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Lianth2009 said:


> Anyone any experience with markham, Ontario? Any pros or cons? Expensive?
> 
> Any information would be great.
> 
> Thank you


Yes, somewhat expensive. Has a substantial Asian (Chinese) population. It's in the NE corner of Toronto. Has some nice housing but can be very cookie cutter.


----------



## ClaytonP (Apr 15, 2011)

Not super expensive. Especially compared to downtown Toronto. It's very much a suburb, has the best Chinese food in the GTA, but not a ton of character. Just north or east of Markham is nice and rural if you like living in the country. Are you planning on working in Markham or downtown?


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

Thank you both for your replies. 

We are open minded about working in markham or locally, downtown etc obviously depends on job availability. like the idea of rural area, do you have any areas in mind, any input would be great.


----------



## ClaytonP (Apr 15, 2011)

Sure, if you're commuting downtown, Stouffville is really nice and has a GO train station that runs downtown to Union and is also close to Markham. You can find housing just outside there that is really beautiful. Also Uxbridge, Ashburn, Brooklin, Port Perry, and Caledon are nice but the commute downtown will be a bit more painful (1-1.5 hours) if you are driving in traffic.

In the city, try Roncesvalles and Dundas West; two great neighbourhoods.


----------

